#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Any news of the key/answer sheets to the recently held GBTU/UPTU 2013 SEExams

## rrorthop

Any news of the key/answer sheets to the recently held GBTU/UPTU 2013 SEExams.???





  Similar Threads: Answer key for AIEEE 2012 Online Exam held on 12th May CBSE Answer sheets will now be mailed to minimize errors GBTU/UPTU 2011 Even Semester Exam Schedule Announced

----------


## dimpysingh

No news till yet but would only say that one fills the entire answer sheet of 40 pages in uptu scores best with such factor

----------

